# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  [Help] Nhờ mọi người tư vấn và giúp đỡ

## sieunhim

Chào mọi người!

Lâu rồi mới trở lại diễn đàn vì cv nhiều quá (thi thoảng vẫn vào nghía nhưng ko tham gia được gì  :Frown: )

Hôm nay có việc nhờ mọi người tư vấn và giúp đỡ. Vì ca này khó với em rồi, nhưng phải làm và càng sớm càng tốt

*Vấn đề 1:* Hiện em đang được và bị giao trọng trách thay đổi năng suất của 1 xưởng gỗ gia công công nghiệp. các máy được giao bao gồm:

- 01 con máy đánh mộng dương 2 đầu sử dụng bộ *PLC Shihlin AX1N-60MT*: tình trạng hoạt động bình thường. *Nhưng cấp phôi và lấy phôi chậm cần thay đổi để nó làm việc nhanh hơn*
- 03 con máy tiện gỗ: trong đó 1 con đang được control = *PLC Misubishi FX1N-40MR.* 2 con đang vứt xó vì dàn điện đã tèo và lệnh là *đưa nó lên giống con còn lại*. *hoặc làm sao để sử dụng càng đơn giản càng tốt*
- 01 con máy CNC *Weeke Optimat BP150* - thay dao tự động (*đời 1997*). (Ban đầu mua về chạy 17 phút/1 cái mặt bàn, sau khi tinh chỉnh lại (chủ yếu trong G-code) em nó đã chạy với tốc độ 6 phút/mặt bàn). Nhưng còn 2 vấn đề khiến e đuối.
+ *time chờ thay dao rất chậm* nên em muốn nó nhanh hơn có được không- đã hỏi bên bán nhưng họ ko chỉnh được và nói con này mức đó là hết rồi. 
+ Em nó vẫn xài bộ máy tính đi kèm và *sử dụng Windows 98*  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: . Em có ghost lại 1 bộ đề phòng trường hợp xấu nhưng lại sợ license gán theo thiết bị thì hơi phê. (e đang thử contact bên hãng (đổi chủ tên rồi) xem sao mà chưa thấy tăm hơi gì)

*Vấn đề 2:* Xưởng công nghiệp hiện tại chỉ có 2 con CNC (Weeke BP150) và 1 con máy lọng CNC, còn lại all đều xài PLC --> mà cái này e chưa mò bao giờ.
- Em tính đi học thêm khóa về lập trình PLC --> mọi người thấy hợp lý không? Ai biết ở đâu dạy chất lượng - uy tín - bài bản thì giới thiệu giúp em 

Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều

----------

binhphambp94

----------


## solero

PC giờ rẻ rồi, thay hết thành PC base dùng CNC (mach3, NCstudio) để thay đổi mẫu mã cho linh động.

P/s: Ghost để dùng lại không vấn đề gì nếu vẫn dùng trên phần cứng máy đó (một số hãng lấy ID phần cứng làm key nên thay ổ cứng hoặc main... là ko dùng được).

----------

Gamo, haignition, sieunhim

----------


## Gamo

Bổ sung thêm ý lão Kem xấu trai: trong trường hợp xui thì vẫn có thể 
- Giả ID ổ cứng: https://www.raymond.cc/blog/changing...and-volume-id/
- Giả MAC Address của card mạng
- Thường thì các phần mềm ngày xưa ít dùng thông tin mainboard để làm key, nhưng cần thì vẫn có thể giả được

Cái chính là dẹp quách mấy cái thiết bị cổ lổ sĩ nếu được... Cái con PC chạy Windows 98 lỡ mà hắt hơi sổ mũi, kiếm phần cứng cho nó cũng mệt

----------


## sieunhim

1. Thank các bác nhiều. Phương án cho con weeke e cũng dự trù khá nhiều và e cũng có lợi thế với máy tính. Vấn đề nan giải nhất của e với nó là CÓ THỂ THAY ĐỔI TỐC ĐỘ THAY DAO để giảm thời gian chết. Các bác cũng biết gia công công nghiệp thì thời gian mới là lợi nhuận.
2. E thấy plc trong sx có phần lợi thế hơn (có thể e sai các bác chỉ giáo giúp e). Nhất là gia công như bọn e ng đứng máy hầu hết là ko rành công nghệ. Thậm chí là sử dụng pc ko rành luôn. (Start - stop) là 2 thao tác họ rành nhất. Nên e còn đang đắn đo.
 Việc lên Pc base như bác kem nói e cũng rất muốn và cũng là mục tiêu e nhắm tới vì dù sao với pc base vẫn là lợi thế của e. Nhưng cnc e cũng là tay ngang nên sẽ có nhiều vấn đề khi nâng cấp và setup.
Vấn đề trước mắt cần nhất là nâng cao năng suất (chắc e phải làm 1 khóa plc) Sau đó e mới có time để upgrade hệ thống được
Các bác có kinh nghiệm giúp e 1 tay.
Củm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## ducduy9104

Đăng ký 1 khóa S7-300 bên trung cấp hùng vương đi bác. Bác dùng của hãng nào thì học hãng đó là nhanh nhất nhưng theo em S7-300 là chuẩn nhất, sau này muốn dùng con khác cũng dễ.

----------


## binhphambp94

> Chào mọi người!
> 
> Lâu rồi mới trở lại diễn đàn vì cv nhiều quá (thi thoảng vẫn vào nghía nhưng ko tham gia được gì )
> 
> Hôm nay có việc nhờ mọi người tư vấn và giúp đỡ. Vì ca này khó với em rồi, nhưng phải làm và càng sớm càng tốt
> 
> *Vấn đề 1:* Hiện em đang được và bị giao trọng trách thay đổi năng suất của 1 xưởng gỗ gia công công nghiệp. các máy được giao bao gồm:
> 
> - 01 con máy đánh mộng dương 2 đầu sử dụng bộ *PLC Shihlin AX1N-60MT*: tình trạng hoạt động bình thường. *Nhưng cấp phôi và lấy phôi chậm cần thay đổi để nó làm việc nhanh hơn*
> ...


Hiện tại anh đã có giải pháp chưa ?

----------

